# Auditorium seat map



## Jon Majors (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm looking for ways to create a seat map of our auditorium that include each seat's number. Does anyone have recommendations on a program that can do this easily?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 12, 2019)

I often provide my autoCAD drawing but also a spread sheet, two examples attached.

PS the second is in AutoCAD.


----------



## Jon Majors (Aug 12, 2019)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> I often provide my autoCAD drawing but also a spread sheet, two examples attached.


Right but I am wondering what the best way would be to make one of these seat maps. Any other programs out there besides autocad?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Aug 12, 2019)

If you don't want to learn a CAD package or use a spreadsheet program then you might consider outsourcing it as a micro job. Somebody on the internet will likely do it for you at a price you're willing to pay.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 12, 2019)

Jon Majors said:


> Right but I am wondering what the best way would be to make one of these seat maps. Any other programs out there besides autocad?


Well - those were Excel examples, not AutoCAD. I have done the in WordPerfect but look like the Excel examples. Pretty sure I did one on an IBM selectric once. I assume you could do them in any CAD program. Or graph paper and pencil or pen. 

They have all been sort of laborious, though Excel and similar table/spreadsheet programs offer more cut and paste opportunities. For me, cad is a one chair/number at a time job - but I have most of it from the working drawings.


----------



## josh88 (Aug 12, 2019)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> Well - those were Excel examples



Out of curiosity Bill (as someone who doesn't use excel extensively very often or make seating maps) how do you go about making something like your curved example? I assume it takes some effort to bend excel, which I think of as squares, to look like something like that.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 12, 2019)

josh88 said:


> Out of curiosity Bill (as someone who doesn't use excel extensively very often or make seating maps) how do you go about making something like your curved example? I assume it takes some effort to bend excel, which I think of as squares, to look like something like that.



I had to look. Forgive me, that is AutoCAD. If I could have done that in Excel, I'd be rich.

My sincere apologies.


----------



## TheaterEd (Aug 12, 2019)

Do you do online ticket sales? Most ticket sales programs have the option to print your seating chart.


----------



## Lasermike (Aug 21, 2019)

A bit late to the gate and not really related to seating charts but Matt Parker of Think Maths has a developed a method of creating a pixel spread sheat. The YouTube video is pretty funny.

Michael


----------



## macsound (Aug 26, 2019)

That pixel thing is so cool. Such a weird thing as you zoom out of the excel spreadsheet and you go from rows of RGB to an actual photo.


----------

